# suspension?



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

While holidaying in spain last month, we met up with somefull timers.It was our first foriegn trip,so we asked for any tips they had for us, the one that stuck was to fit air bags on the rear suspention,to help with ground clearence .has anyone got the name of a supplier for a diy kit.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi peabug try
>>>truckspring<<<
or
>>>Click<<<
or
>>>click<<<

No nothing about them but a guy on the ARVE site has just fitted them to his 1998 GBM on a P32 chassis. He got them from the first one Truckspring.

If you have jacks you have to be careful once their fitted, as you can damage them by stretching them, as the frame goes up and the axle stays where it is.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi peabug try
> >>>truckspring<<<
> or
> >>>Click<<<
> ...


Wonder what they cost to ship to the UK? :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Linda, I believe it was under £300 for the GBM according to the poster, thats for the parts, shipping and tax.

olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Olley
UNDER £300 for a rear kit,,,shipped, tax & duties paid? sounds very reasonable.
Regards
Linda


----------



## 98547 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello to you all. Why not try Duncan at www.starspangledspanner.co.uk for a good price on Air bags he seems to have, or can get, most things.John


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks for all your help, going to try suggested people, while i am here has anyone tried re- doing their roof covering ?(rubber gulfstream) thats the roof not the vehicle.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

How bad is the roof Peabug?
To replace the entire membrane is a costly and time consuming process - not impossible but not for the faint hearted. 
There are products available to repair and re-finish. Email me direct if you require any advice.
Regards
Linda


----------

